# Denon AVR-1613 vs. Yamaha RX-V473



## ClevelandSound (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey guys!

I know I already posted something very similar to this, but now it's changed a bit.

With the holidays, the Yamaha RX-V473 has gone on sale and is now the same price as the Denon AVR-1613, so I have upgraded my Yamaha option.

Which is the better receiver? I have heard great things about Audyssey, but apparently you cannot manually adjust some of the settings on it compared to that ability with YPAO ont he Yamaha. Please help me understand this better as well!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Audyssey allows for adjustment of speaker distance and crossover settings, The EQ settings are locked unless you do it manually and if run correctly you should not need to adjust the EQ. YAPO on lower end Yamaha receivers is even less user friendly and in my opinion not as good.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

The same answer as before - the Denon. 

The Yamaha amps are better in efficiency, from the 6XX series on up.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Agree with both Tony and Jim - the Denon is the better unit IMO. The Yamaha's audio processing is not very user friendly - even less so if you are not very experienced with audio processing.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I have owned units employing both YPAO and Audyssey. My Yamaha was a mid level and my current Onkyo has MultiEQ XT. Hands down I would choose the Audyssey over YPAO. Yamaha makes great AVR's but Audyssey works magic for your overall sound and room correction.


----------



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm going against the grain here and going to say the Yamaha. The rich sound Yamaha provides and remember YPAO was the parametric solution used by Audyssey to compare its processing to, so it is a good correction program. The YPAO flat is strong, the natural eq setting sounds more and resembles the traditional Audyssey curve rolling off the highs and elevating the lows and lowers mids. The Cinema DSP is adaptable and adjustable and work well in the right settings. The burr brown converters are hard to debate, and just that Yamaha sound. My opinion here and comparing the two or choosing between the two is a pretty good problem to have. My opinion friends...


----------

